# Pro Lite or 105 or RS10 wheels wanted



## peanut (23 May 2009)

Anyone got a set of shimano compatable wheels for sale in good condition please before I buy some new ones. 

I have a pair of Campag Khamsins in black with 10 spd 12-25t cassette to sell or trade


----------



## jayce (24 May 2009)

I have ultegra wheels for sale onlt used for 20 mins


----------



## peanut (24 May 2009)

jayce said:


> I have ultegra wheels for sale onlt used for 20 mins



I think they will be too expensive for me jayce They are very nice wheels but the pro-Lite wheels I had in mind are only £100.00 new
How much were you thinking of ?


----------



## jayce (24 May 2009)

peanut said:


> I think they will be too expensive for me jayce They are very nice wheels but the pro-Lite wheels I had in mind are only £100.00 new
> How much were you thinking of ?


I payed 270 i will take offers around £210 posted


----------



## peanut (24 May 2009)

Thanks jayce but they are only £229.46 new at Ribble so you seem to have paid too much.
My advert is asking for 105 or RS10 wheels which are sub £100.00 so I'm not sure why you think I would want to spend more than twice as much


----------



## PpPete (25 May 2009)

If you fancy building them yourself you could get 105 hubs, Mavic Open Pro rims, SS DB Alpina Spokes - total £120 inc Postage from Cyclebasket.

I think they only have 32 or 36 hole - a lot more spokes than an RS10 set - but utterly bombproof!


----------



## peanut (25 May 2009)

porkypete said:


> If you fancy building them yourself you could get 105 hubs, Mavic Open Pro rims, SS DB Alpina Spokes - total £120 inc Postage from Cyclebasket.
> 
> I think they only have 32 or 36 hole - a lot more spokes than an RS10 set - but utterly bombproof!



mmm tempting but lots of work and I haven't got a wheel jig . 
I quite like the look of the pro-lite rims actually . 

I already use some 32 hole MA3's which have lasted over 6 years now. They just look so dated now I want something that looks a bit more sexy


----------



## PpPete (26 May 2009)

peanut said:


> mmm tempting but lots of work and I haven't got a wheel jig .
> I quite like the look of the pro-lite rims actually .
> 
> I already use some 32 hole MA3's which have lasted over 6 years now. They just look so dated now I want something that looks a bit more sexy



Agree with you about MA3's.... but I'm not sure I'd want to spend money on a 20/24 spoke wheelset built in a factory where each builder turns out "up to 60 wheels per day" [quote from the video on the pro-lite site].... however sexy they look. 
But then a 32 or 36 spoke design suits an old fogey like me


----------



## HeartAttack (26 May 2009)

I've got a set of RS10's, done less than 50 miles, look like new but just sitting in the back of the shed gathering dust, make me an offer


----------



## peanut (26 May 2009)

HeartAttack said:


> I've got a set of RS10's, done less than 50 miles, look like new but just sitting in the back of the shed gathering dust, make me an offer



£50.00 +p&p without the dust


----------



## peanut (26 May 2009)

porkypete said:


> Agree with you about MA3's.... but I'm not sure I'd want to spend money on a 20/24 spoke wheelset built in a factory where each builder turns out "up to 60 wheels per day" [quote from the video on the pro-lite site].... however sexy they look.
> But then a 32 or 36 spoke design suits an old fogey like me



Pete you watched the video 

We have to get a life you and me  (another old fogey)


----------



## PpPete (27 May 2009)

peanut said:


> Pete you watched the video
> 
> We have to get a life you and me B) (another old fogey)




Yes - I def. need to be kept away from computers. My fingers got right out of control yesterday and I ended up bidding on, and worse, winning an Ebay auction for a Super Galaxy tandem.

Should really have built the garage extension first....


----------



## HeartAttack (27 May 2009)

peanut said:


> £50.00 +p&p without the dust




Sorry I meant to say sensible offer, as stated less than 50 miles from new, and as you know they are now approx £140 new for the pair.

Would you like to try again??


----------



## peanut (27 May 2009)

HeartAttack said:


> Sorry I meant to say sensible offer, as stated less than 50 miles from new, and as you know they are now approx £140 new for the pair.
> 
> Would you like to try again??



yeah but they only cost you £80 the same as my RS10's did last year from Ribble.B)

thanks anyway but if I've got to spend over £100 on used wheels I'd rather buy the stronger better Pro-lite wheels for £98.00 new 

edit Ribble are selling RS10's for only £98.00 what a bargain !


----------

